# Visitenkarten / Flyerdruck



## Leola13 (30. April 2009)

Hai,

ich  überlege zur Zeit ob ich Visitenkarten für meine Frau selber drucke.
Die Auflage ist ziemlich gering und mit einer zu bedruckenden Blankovorlage ist das auch nicht soooo schwer.

Nun will aber meine Frau eine Klappvisitenkarte haben und da kann ich keine Vorlage für den Drucker finden.

Also das Internet angeschmissen und nach Druckereien gesucht. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wie es zu den gewaltigen Preisunterschieden kommt.

z.B. Angebote bei Ebay (die Druckereien sind auch so im Netz zu erreichen) liegen bei 20 bis max 50 € für 1000 Stück. Bei den anderen Druckereien finde ich Preisangebote im Bereich von 150 - 200 € für 250 Stück.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind die Angebote vergleichbar (Papierqualität, Druckverfahren, ...)

Eigentlich sind mir 1000 oder nur 500 Stück viel zu viel, ... aber bei dem Preis!?

Kann mir einer sagen wo da der Haken ist, oder gibt es den nicht ?

Ciao Stefan

PS  Eine Adresse wo man Klappvisitenkartenvorlagen für den Drucker bekommen kann, sind auch erwünscht. Bei Sigel, Zweckform, habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## mreball (30. April 2009)

Der Haken ist zum einen die Bearbeitungszeit, die u. U. billige Qualität, die Umweltbilanz und einen Proof o.ä. siehst Du da auch nicht. 
Das sind "Schnupperangebote" grosser Druckereien (meist in Holland) um die Maschinen besser auszulasten. Für private Zwecke und "hauptsache billig"-Denke aber sicher attraktiv, wobei mir auf der anderen Seite 200€ für 250 Karten auch etwas teuer erscheint.
Andererseits sollte eine Visitenkarte auch etwas besonderes sein, eine Prägung oder ungewöhnliches Papier erhöhen die Aufmerksamkeit ungemein.
Vorlagen kenne ich leider keine, als Grafiker mache ich das selbst ;-)


----------



## Leola13 (30. April 2009)

Hai,



mreball hat gesagt.:


> Vorlagen kenne ich leider keine, als Grafiker mache ich das selbst ;-)



Da hab ich mich wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt. :-(  Die grafische Vorlage, bzw. kpl. Visitenkarte erstelle ich auch selbst.
Es gibt aber für "normale" Visitenkarte vorgestanzte DIN A 4 Bögen zum Selberbedrucken. Nur eben für Klappkarten habe ich nichts gefunden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mreball (30. April 2009)

Wenn Du bei den Vorlagen "breitere" Visitenkarten oder Tischkarten o.ä. findest und dann mit dem Falzbein rangehst sind hundert Stück locker in fünf Minuten selber zusammengeklappt.
Oder Du kaufst Dir Papier in gewünschter Qualität und schneidest auch noch selber aus. 5 Nutzen auf 20 Bögen sind 180mal schneiden + 20mal Falzen = 100 Visitenkarten. Dauer 15-20 Minuten.
Vorteil wäre hier die Möglichkeit einer breiteren Papierauswahl.
Nachteil ist bei beidseitigem Druck der eventuelle Versatz des Druckbildes auf der zweiten Seite.
Das ist viel Aufwand, sollte einem seine Frau aber Wert sein, oder Du versuchst Ihr in einem "Beratungsgespräch" die Vorteile einer "normalen" Visitenkarte Nahe zu bringen ;-)
Falls einer dieser "Online"-Druckereien beidseitig bedruckte Klappkarten anbietet, wäre ein Preis-/Aufwandsvergleich zu überlegen - aber oft kannst Du da nur vorgefertigte "wunderhübsche" Layouts mit Text befüllen.
Für ordentliche Qualität, die Möglichkeit Deine Wünsche handwerklich ordentlich umgesetzt zu bekommen und v.a. Beständigkeit für eventuelle Nachdrucke würde ich einen "richtigen" Drucker in Deiner Nähe empfehlen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2009)

Hi,
bei http://www.print24.de kann man 4-Seitige Visitenkarten einstellen. Außer für eine Klappvisitenkarte fällt mir sonst nichts ein wie man sonst vier Seiten auf einer Visitenkarte unterbringen soll.
Da ist nur noch die Sache mit dem Preis. Der Preis für 100 Visitenkarten ist im Grunde der Selbe wie für 500 Stück. Das hängt damit zusammen das das Einrichten der Druckmaschine bei allen Drucksachen gleichviel kostet. Und eine Heidelberg Speedmaster schafft so 8000 Druckbögen in der Stunde bei Höchstleistung. Heißt mit normalem Offsetdruck ist man bei dieser menge was die Kosten betrifft immer auf der Verliererseite. Für die Menge ist eigentlich Digitaldruck besser geeignet.

Ansonsten habe ich noch diesen Link für dich: http://www.sigel.de/LP838-Klapp-Visitenkarten-3C-beidseitig-bedruckbar.235031.0.html

Viele Grüße


----------

